# Excel Spreadsheet cost analysis



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My sister is a banker and I am working on the details of a spreadsheet for determining when my soap business will be in the black. 

I do not want to get caught in the trap of....I made $xxx.xx this week! When really I am technically still in the red. I need to also keep track of what my big expenses are.

Has anyone already developed a excel spread sheet for running balance with expenses and $earned? 

If there is one already out there. I would love to use it. 

Any advice or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

There are tons of samples out there on small business planning websites but if your sister is a banker she should be able to do it for you


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have one if you want to email me.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I emailed you.

thank you.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sent it


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Sondra I would be interested in that spread sheet analysis also.

Thanks,
Marla


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Sondra, I would also love the spread sheet =o)


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Sondra,

If you are still sending the spreadsheet and don't mind, I would love one too.

Vicki in NC


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ditto. :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

You guy need to all send me an email so I can send you the spread sheet I don't want to look up each and every email addy. 
Thanks


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Emailed you. Thanks Sondra!

Marla


----------

